# Hydrogen Peroxide to clean stained fur?



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

Hey, a few weeks ago I posed a picture of my baby after she had her bath to inquire about her brown spots she had all over her:










(Yes, that is a flea collar, and yes she is no longer wearing it after I heard how dangerous they can be)

Anyways, I came across this article that has a remedy for tear staining/stained fur for Maltese with a Hydrogen Peroxide mixture. I was thinking about trying this on Pebble's brown spots, but I wanted some input first. Anyone ever tried it?


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

I forgot to post the link  

http://www.maltesemaniac.com/maltese-eyest...solutions2.html


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

That's a lot of hair to be bleaching. I wouldn't do it as you may
wind up with damaged hair or even loss of. Removing stains deposited
on the hair is different than removing color from hair that is
naturally that way.
Chances are if you used it enough it would only lighten to a lemon 
color with very dry or brittle results. The color would also grow
back quickly as maltese hair grows at least half an inch a month if
not more.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

From your photo is looks like your baby has some natural lemon coloring on her coat. That can only be lightened with human hair bleaching products. What you are thinking of with the household peroxide is probably the peroxide/milk of magnesia mixture. It really doesn't work and is very drying and damaging to the hair. Personally I would just leave the coat natural. If those spots are natural coloring you will be fighting a losing battle to try to keep them bleached.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

I missed the discussion on the brown spots ..
but these look like actual coat pigment - not staining - so in my uninformed/uneducated opinion the Hydrogen Peroxide will not help. Some maltese have a lemon color (light light tan) a couple of mine have this more around the ears - but a couple have a light lemon on the back - the off color is more prominent when they are wet.
I'm of no help I know.
but I think we need to see more of Pebble's Face!


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

QUOTE (CuteCosyNToy @ Jun 21 2008, 03:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=594713


> That's a lot of hair to be bleaching. I wouldn't do it as you may
> wind up with damaged hair or even loss of. Removing stains deposited
> on the hair is different than removing color from hair that is
> naturally that way.
> ...



Her is not naturally that way. It was pure white until about a month ago when it started turning light brown in certain spots.


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

QUOTE (Casa Verde Maltese @ Jun 21 2008, 03:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=594715


> I missed the discussion on the brown spots ..
> but these look like actual coat pigment - not staining - so in my uninformed/uneducated opinion the Hydrogen Peroxide will not help. Some maltese have a lemon color (light light tan) a couple of mine have this more around the ears - but a couple have a light lemon on the back - the off color is more prominent when they are wet.
> I'm of no help I know.
> but I think we need to see more of Pebble's Face! [/B]



:biggrin:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

QUOTE (Pebble's Mama @ Jun 21 2008, 01:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=594716


> QUOTE (CuteCosyNToy @ Jun 21 2008, 03:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=594713





> That's a lot of hair to be bleaching. I wouldn't do it as you may
> wind up with damaged hair or even loss of. Removing stains deposited
> on the hair is different than removing color from hair that is
> naturally that way.
> ...



Her is not naturally that way. It was pure white until about a month ago when it started turning light brown in certain spots.
[/B][/QUOTE]

How old is she?
I think in some cases - the color may not of been showing up due to her age (babies hair color changes as they age).


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

QUOTE (Casa Verde Maltese @ Jun 21 2008, 03:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=594718


> QUOTE (Pebble's Mama @ Jun 21 2008, 01:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=594716





> QUOTE (CuteCosyNToy @ Jun 21 2008, 03:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=594713





> That's a lot of hair to be bleaching. I wouldn't do it as you may
> wind up with damaged hair or even loss of. Removing stains deposited
> on the hair is different than removing color from hair that is
> naturally that way.
> ...



Her is not naturally that way. It was pure white until about a month ago when it started turning light brown in certain spots.
[/B][/QUOTE]

How old is she?
I think in some cases - the color may not of been showing up due to her age (babies hair color changes as they age).
[/B][/QUOTE]


She is 3.5 years old.


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

QUOTE (Pebble's Mama @ Jun 21 2008, 02:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=594716


> QUOTE (CuteCosyNToy @ Jun 21 2008, 03:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=594713





> That's a lot of hair to be bleaching. I wouldn't do it as you may
> wind up with damaged hair or even loss of. Removing stains deposited
> on the hair is different than removing color from hair that is
> naturally that way.
> ...



Her is not naturally that way. It was pure white until about a month ago when it started turning light brown in certain spots.
[/B][/QUOTE]
That is probably due to the fact that her pigment is just coming in now good. I am like the other's, I think it is pigment and using peroxide on her will only damage the coat.


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

QUOTE (Clabec Maltese @ Jun 21 2008, 03:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=594721


> QUOTE (Pebble's Mama @ Jun 21 2008, 02:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=594716





> QUOTE (CuteCosyNToy @ Jun 21 2008, 03:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=594713





> That's a lot of hair to be bleaching. I wouldn't do it as you may
> wind up with damaged hair or even loss of. Removing stains deposited
> on the hair is different than removing color from hair that is
> naturally that way.
> ...



Her is not naturally that way. It was pure white until about a month ago when it started turning light brown in certain spots.
[/B][/QUOTE]
That is probably due to the fact that her pigment is just coming in now good. I am like the other's, I think it is pigment and using peroxide on her will only damage the coat.
[/B][/QUOTE]


Wouldn't it have come in sometime before she was almost 4 years old though?


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

QUOTE (Pebble's Mama @ Jun 21 2008, 02:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=594723


> QUOTE (Clabec Maltese @ Jun 21 2008, 03:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=594721





> QUOTE (Pebble's Mama @ Jun 21 2008, 02:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=594716





> QUOTE (CuteCosyNToy @ Jun 21 2008, 03:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=594713





> That's a lot of hair to be bleaching. I wouldn't do it as you may
> wind up with damaged hair or even loss of. Removing stains deposited
> on the hair is different than removing color from hair that is
> naturally that way.
> ...



Her is not naturally that way. It was pure white until about a month ago when it started turning light brown in certain spots.
[/B][/QUOTE]
That is probably due to the fact that her pigment is just coming in now good. I am like the other's, I think it is pigment and using peroxide on her will only damage the coat.
[/B][/QUOTE]


Wouldn't it have come in sometime before she was almost 4 years old though?
[/B][/QUOTE]

It just really depends. Has she been spending a lot of time in the sun light?


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

QUOTE (Clabec Maltese @ Jun 21 2008, 03:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=594726


> QUOTE (Pebble's Mama @ Jun 21 2008, 02:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=594723





> QUOTE (Clabec Maltese @ Jun 21 2008, 03:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=594721





> QUOTE (Pebble's Mama @ Jun 21 2008, 02:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=594716





> QUOTE (CuteCosyNToy @ Jun 21 2008, 03:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=594713





> That's a lot of hair to be bleaching. I wouldn't do it as you may
> wind up with damaged hair or even loss of. Removing stains deposited
> on the hair is different than removing color from hair that is
> naturally that way.
> ...



Her is not naturally that way. It was pure white until about a month ago when it started turning light brown in certain spots.
[/B][/QUOTE]
That is probably due to the fact that her pigment is just coming in now good. I am like the other's, I think it is pigment and using peroxide on her will only damage the coat.
[/B][/QUOTE]





Wouldn't it have come in sometime before she was almost 4 years old though?
[/B][/QUOTE]

It just really depends. Has she been spending a lot of time in the sun light?
[/B][/QUOTE]



Yes, the vet told me they were like "big freckles" from spending time outside and that they will go away in the fall/winter. This is why I thought the peroxide remedy might work.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

*Please do not try and bleach/lighten the brown spots on Pebbles! That most definitely looks like her actual hair color, not staining. How old is she? Some dogs develop the tan/lemon coloring on their backs over time -- they are not necessarily born with it. One way to usually tell is what her skin coloring looks like when she's wet. Wet her back and see if there is blackish or brownish pigment in the areas where those spots are. If you see pigment on her skin when she's wet, those are definitely not stains! Is Pebbles purebred?*


----------



## makettle29 (Nov 12, 2005)

Hi,

I think you little girl is adorable and her hair is unique looking. It's hard to imagine that it is an indication of any health issues, so I'd just appreciate her uniqueness and that extra beautiful face!


mary anna herk and theena


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I would just leave the hair as is. What difference does it make if she has brown spots on her? She's still your sweet baby!


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Jun 21 2008, 12:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=594730


> I would just leave the hair as is. What difference does it make if she has brown spots on her? She's still your sweet baby![/B]


I agree.


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

QUOTE (PRECIOUS PAWS @ Jun 21 2008, 03:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=594732


> QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Jun 21 2008, 12:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=594730





> I would just leave the hair as is. What difference does it make if she has brown spots on her? She's still your sweet baby![/B]


I agree. 
[/B][/QUOTE]


I know, she's my baby no matter what she looks like :biggrin: 

I'm just so sick of strangers coming up to her when we go on walks and making rude comments about them. I am always getting snotty remarks about how they make her look funny :angry: And then it makes me wanna tell them how funny they look


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

QUOTE (Pebble's Mama @ Jun 21 2008, 03:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=594708


> Hey, a few weeks ago I posed a picture of my baby after she had her bath to inquire about her brown spots she had all over her:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow--I see what you're saying! I just looked at your gallery pics and it does look like those spots on her body have just appeared. The other pics you can see that she was all white with just touch of the lemon on her ears. Anyway, I have no idea what to do BUT if that is her pigment then I guess I'd leave it alone. It does seem odd to me that it would turn that much after almost 4 years. Maybe get another vet's opinion to make sure she's ok?

She reminds me a bit of my Ollie with those super long legs. I don't entirely know Ollie's background and it wouldn't surprise me at all if he were a mix. Sometimes I suspect a bit of poodle with those long, long legs. But they are still our babies, right? Let us know what happens!


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

She doesn't look funny at all. She is a very cute girl.


----------



## preciouspups (Apr 13, 2008)

Please don't fixate on a few dark spots on her coat. It looks to be natural pigment to me, not staining. I wouldn't care what anyone else thought about it. Hopefully, she is healthy & happy and she is certainly beautiful, so what else matters?! Love and enjoy her. If you have a health concern...see your vet.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

I would hold off on the bleach and keep your baby out of the sun for awhile to see if it clears up. She is very cute!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

It's best to ignore people and their rude comments. What do they know? People said rude things to me about Nikki's tear stains when I first got her, like, "Oh, she must be a mixed breed to have a brown face like that." Etc. Etc. My apt maintenance man does not like dogs. He said, "You actually pay someone money to groom THAT THING?" 

Just smile and walk on by. If it were me, I would get a second medical opinion since this never happened to her before. Perhaps there is a mineral deficiency going on or some type of hyperpigmentation thing.

Otherwise, you might want to keep her out of excess of sun or put a cover up on her on sunny days. Her skin might be sun sensitive. But she's your sweet and pretty baby, so enjoy her and IGNORE the comments.


----------



## Sugarbaby (May 21, 2008)

I don't know about the spots but i have been using Hydrogen Peroxide everyday to clean the tear stain and it seems to be working for me..My groomer suggested it...

Hope you find an answer but i would take it to a groomer if you don't want to pay a vet bill and they will tell you about the spots i am sure...

Good luck in finding the answer...sugar's mom
sheila


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

There is Hydrogen Peroxide and there is hair peroxide they are different. Hydrogen Peroxide comes in the brown bottle and is used as an antiseptic. Which were you told to use? I wouldn't use any if I were you she is just fine.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

QUOTE (Sugarbaby @ Jun 21 2008, 09:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=594851


> I don't know about the spots but i have been using Hydrogen Peroxide everyday to clean the tear stain and it seems to be working for me..My groomer suggested it...
> 
> Hope you find an answer but i would take it to a groomer if you don't want to pay a vet bill and they will tell you about the spots i am sure...
> 
> ...



Continued use of the hydrogen peroxide will dry and damage the coat....even on the face.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

QUOTE (Pebble's Mama @ Jun 21 2008, 03:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=594723


> Wouldn't it have come in sometime before she was almost 4 years old though?[/B]


a lemon spot spontaneously appeared on massimo, on his back near his tail. it's definitely a change in coat color. btw- he's 4 and a half. it's not something to be bleach out, it's not a stain. if you try, it will only grow back and you'll continue to damage the hair and skin. not worth harming your pooch over, IMHO.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

The clear liquid medical Hydrogen Peroxide (3%) is a topical antiseptic and not a bleaching product. However it will take some fresh stains of a protein nature like blood off the coat. Because of that it does sometimes help keep the hair on the muzzle cleaner. You have to be very careful not to get the liquid into an eye. That would sting terribly. Vets use it when they take a blood sample to wash off any blood on the coat.

That is probably what you heard could be used for tear stain. It would not bleach brown like that in her coat. That is unusual looking and does look like a change in coat color that is probably permanent. You'll probably have to just learn to love the unusualness of it.


----------



## Sugarbaby (May 21, 2008)

QUOTE (Pebble's Mama @ Jun 21 2008, 03:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=594708


> Hey, a few weeks ago I posed a picture of my baby after she had her bath to inquire about her brown spots she had all over her:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

